# All Maryland Reptile show



## kawickstrom

I am going this weekend. Anybody else going?


----------



## MD_Frogger

Will there be any thumbs or pums for sale?


----------



## Philsuma

Be prepared for only 1-2 frog vendors with a slim likelyhood of any sizable choices of pums...sometimes there are only Tincs although last show had some terribilis.

It's just too small of a show, especially for the $$. Wait and go to Hamburg Pa where you will have @ 8-10 vendors with frogs and lots of enclosures to choose from.

BUT if anyone wants some Leucs, I have several sexed frogs and some froglets and tads. I will actually travel to the show if anyone reserves at least 4. I have had a couple people express interest lately but have not emailed me back. Standard Leuc prices with a slight quantity discount for 4 or more.


----------



## stevendart14

anybody interested in some baby red eared sliders


----------



## Philsuma

stevendart14 said:


> anybody interested in some baby red eared sliders


Sure...just bring em' to the show, as many as you have...or better yet...bring them to the MARS Show....they'll be a hit fo' show!!!


----------



## SMenigoz

MD_Frogger said:


> Will there be any thumbs or pums for sale?


Why wait for a show to purchase?? You know, there's a number of frog breeders here in MD who can help you in your search for thumbs and pums... me included!
Scott


----------



## kawickstrom

SMenigoz said:


> Why wait for a show to purchase?? You know, there's a number of frog breeders here in MD who can help you in your search for thumbs and pums... me included!
> Scott


Speaking of this... SMenigoz do you have a website or something? Or anything that shows your current availability? I see you have quite a few frogs, some I would like to have


----------



## Ed

stevendart14 said:


> anybody interested in some baby red eared sliders


I am guessing that you aren't aware that in Maryland you cannot sell turtles under 4 inches? As I understand it, the state bans the sale in a more prohibative manner than the federal regulations (no loophole for exhibition, research or export or to hobbyists...) 

Ed


----------



## NathanB

yet you can get them on every corner at the beach in a 10 inch container.


----------



## Philsuma

bussardnr said:


> yet you can get them on every corner at the beach in a 10 inch container.


Really?

That's horrible. There are sustaining populations in the Yellow Breeches creek behind my house here in south central PA.


----------



## SMenigoz

Nope-no website. I'd like to think this is just a hobby and prefer to keep it low key, although with about 80 tanks and 42 types of darts, I should be more motivated.
Shoot me a PM for whats available.
Scott



kawickstrom said:


> Speaking of this... SMenigoz do you have a website or something? Or anything that shows your current availability? I see you have quite a few frogs, some I would like to have


----------



## Jerseyzuks

I'll probably be there. Not really in the market for anything, but it is fun to poke around.


----------



## kawickstrom

Wow Jerseyzuks thats a long way just to poke around ha. Thats all I really plan on doing, but I only live an hour away from the show.


----------



## dartsami

Whoever makes it to the show, make sure you stop by and say your from dendroboard.
Thanks,
Randy



kawickstrom said:


> Wow Jerseyzuks thats a long way just to poke around ha. Thats all I really plan on doing, but I only live an hour away from the show.


----------



## kawickstrom

dartsami said:


> Whoever makes it to the show, make sure you stop by and say your from dendroboard.
> Thanks,
> Randy


Are you vending?


----------



## back2black

Im lookin to start some different food cultures for my frogs, any different foods besides fruit flies going to be available at this show?


----------



## Philsuma

back2black said:


> Im lookin to start some different food cultures for my frogs, any different foods besides fruit flies going to be available at this show?


Mike Shrom usually goes every time and in addition to having @ 8 species of Newts....has 3-4 different isopods, different springs and more.

Dartsami / Randy usually has a large selection of feeder insects but since his is posting here...he will probably answer...

Randy...what frogs will you have?

I just may have to make the trip.....


----------



## kawickstrom

This is sounding like its going to turn out to be a pretty decent show...


----------



## Philsuma

Don't get too excited...lol

Seriously....there may only be TWO frog vendors there...Randy and someone else.

It is really a small show....very small.

If youv'e neve been to Hamburg (PA) before...go to that one. It is very large, diverse and has @ 8-10 frog vendors.

I only reccommend the All MD show to local people who live less than 1/2 hour away.

NOW the MARS show in Timmonium.....THATS a good show. Pitty it's only twice a year but it is really good, especially for Amphibians.

...just don't bring any baby turtles. Hamburg has enough of them


----------



## kawickstrom

Oh I know its small. I go every month and I go to Hamburg all the time too. But the range of insects has me excited. Can never have too many feeders ha. I have heard of the MARS show before but never knew when it was. Is there a website for it somewhere?


----------



## yours

The Mid-atlantic Reptile Show(Mars):
The Reptile Information Network - (Home of the Mid-Atlantic Reptile Show)

I work Saturday, but If i were going..I'd go JUST to hear ED's laugh again!!! Hahha...that was priceless  And of course, to hang out w/ Randy and MAYBE get more of his awesome frogs!


----------



## dartsami

Hi everyone-
Check my website. I will have all the insect cultures listed, as well as bean beetles. Most in limited supply. Got plenty of FF cultures (booming and new). I usually only bring 2-3 cultures of each of the springs and woodlice, so if anyone wants more shoot me a message.
Thanks,
Randy

Feeder Insect Availability


I will have leucs, azureus, imitators and powder blues.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Jerseyzuks

kawickstrom said:


> Wow Jerseyzuks thats a long way just to poke around ha. Thats all I really plan on doing, but I only live an hour away from the show.


It's a little less than 2 hours for me

the price of gas has gone down, and in the winter I look for any excuse to get out of the house 

Maybe I can meet a couple of the guys from this board, I think that alone would be worth the drive


----------



## kawickstrom

It was a pretty good show. Randy (dartsami) was there. I got some dwarf white isopods from him. Great guy.
I also picked up some green mantellas. They are cool little frogs. There was a lot of other frogs there. Some red eyes, tiger legs, clown frogs, and even some malaysian horned frogs. Pretty good selection over all.

Who all ended up going? And what did you get?


----------



## Philsuma

Mantellas?...nice.

How many frog vendors were there besides Randy?

I ALMOST went ...but the weather was a little shi*y and it is still a tough almost 2 hour drive for me.

Any Pums or Thumbs besides Randy's Imis ?

Was Mike Shrom there with Newts?

What was the most "exotic", unusual or seldom seen animal there, in your opinion?


----------



## kawickstrom

Yeah there was one guy there with 3 different Mantellas species. I got the green Mantellas because I am still new to frogs and they are the easiest to care for.

Randy was the only "frog only" vendor. There was about 5 other vendors with all different types of frogs. It was a good show for frogs this time. The malaysian horned frogs were awesome. The same guy with the mantellas had them. He had both males and females.

No thumbs. Randy had his imis and he had azureus, leucs, and tincs plus lots of feeders. There was one other guy there that had some auratus but there was like 5 full grown ones in a small container so I didnt think he knows too much about them or bred them himself.

No Mike Shrom wasnt there. I was looking foward to meeting him. Oh well.

I have never seen the horned frogs in person, they were the best in my opinion. A lot of snakes and lizards. Even centipedes, they are vicious little things. It was a good show, I had fun.


----------



## jackxc925

I went and talked to randy and showed the girlfriend around there was a vendor with some nice wc clown frogs and the mantellas. Also there were some phelsuma. I was bummed about randy's imis being gone but ended up getting a nice phelsuma grandis for $25 because it had recently dropped it's tail. There was a table with all cb red eyes. And marty had some really nice williamsi. I'll have to get some next time


----------



## Jerseyzuks

Philsuma said:


> I ALMOST went ...but the weather was a little shi*y and it is still a tough almost 2 hour drive for me.


we cancelled because to the weather too

It wasn't nearly as bad as the weather channel made it sound, but I wasn't real keen on the idea of being over 100 miles from home in a snow storm


----------

